# Halfords sat nav



## RER (Apr 25, 2007)

Anyone had any experience of the Sat nav on sale at Halfords at £159.99?
The make is given as: LG. The model is: LN505
Thanks
Ray


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

No experience of the sat nav, but we have an LG washing machine, that has been excellent for the last 4 years.

LG originates in S Korea, and is now a huge world wide electronics organisation.

My guess is that the satnav will be OK, they seem to be technical innovators in the fields that they are in.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ray

Looks like a good buy .. if you google there are a number of favourable reviews.. I found this info.

CURRENTLY on promotion priced

£159.99, was £279.99, LG's latest satnav system features a 3.5-inch 
touch screen display, turn-by-turn voice guidance, pre-loaded UK street 
level mapping, plus European street level mapping CD. 
Also included are a car mount, carry case, in-car charger, as well as free 
set-up and demo provided by a Halfords in-store specialist. 
Now available from Halfords superstores nationwide, for more 
information about the LG LN505, and entire range of satellite navigation 
systems available log on to www.halfords.com or call 08457 
626625 for details of your nearest store.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A better buy would be the TomTom europe at £199 it has full UK & continental mapping pre-loaded


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

looks ok http://www.navigadget.com/index.php/2006/12/18/lg-soon-to-release-ln500/
but compare with some of these http://www.mynewcheap.co.uk/product...0-face-verdana-strong-gps-offers-strong-font/


----------

